# Can't stand it anymore...Chesapeake Bay Retrievers



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

We're breaking in this forum thread, by god.

I have a buddy who's about a year away from getting a dog for his family. He's had retrievers as a kid, wants a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. I think it's probably too much dog for him--he is not a hunter nor a dog guy--but I figured a good breeder could select him an appropriate pup for his needs.

Anyone here know of any quality CBR breeders, or at least some Retreiver type breeders who can point him in some directions?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Why doesn't he adopt from the shelter? There are usually TONS of retrievers there. Does it HAVE to be a chessie?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, we get in Chessies at our shelter fairly frequently and seriously, like half the dogs there are usually labs and lab mixes. And yes, Chessies are a lot of dog for people who aren't dog people...there is two gals in our Schutzhund club who train their retrievers. One is a yellow lab bitch who is completely nuts and has crazy high drive. She's like a Malinois in yellow lab clothing. For the bark and hold, she has a deeper bark than all but like one of the male GSDs. Another trains her Chessie, but she says they don't have quite the same wanting to please work ethic as most of the labs. A bit more independent, but both dogs enjoy the sport a lot.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Why doesn't he adopt from the shelter? There are usually TONS of retrievers there. Does it HAVE to be a chessie?


Childhood dog, good memories, etc. And this guy is more hardheaded than a CBR. My guess is he'll want a pure bred for bragging rights. So I'm hoping to match him up with a breeder like I had who can spot a pup that is willing to please but not too much dog in terms of dominance, etc...although much lower drives than my dog. 

I'd steer him towards a laid-back female in a litter (if there is such a thing with CBRs) with a breeder who doesn't want her dogs in a shelter. Give him some Volhard aptitude criteria if the breeder's not forthcoming with that kind of behavioral typing.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Maren Bell said:


> she says they don't have quite the same wanting to please work ethic as most of the labs.


Yes, CBRs just don't strike me as great dogs for casual walk-when-I-get-to-it owners. For this and a ton of other reasons.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I like Chessies, I have trained a few. they can be very focused dogs and hard workers. I agree it would probably be too much dog for someone that doesn't hunt or work them. They can tend to have an attitude. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Being that there are so many in shelters, I would stick to a breeder. Why pick up someone elses trash?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Being that there are so many in shelters, I would stick to a breeder. Why pick up someone elses trash?


I know you were just trying to stir things up with this comment, but just because a dog's in a shelter doesn't mean it's trash. It might be a perfect sport dog, but happened to be too much dog for the previous owners to handle, and so they dumped it in a shelter. 

Woody, have you thought about breed rescue? They deal with primarily or ONLY purebred dogs, and often have the papers on many of the dogs they have in their care. Just a thought. :wink:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Woody, have you thought about breed rescue? They deal with primarily or ONLY purebred dogs, and often have the papers on many of the dogs they have in their care. Just a thought. :wink:


Good thought.

And CBRs seem like awesome dogs to me. I never owned one, my family never did any kind of hunting that would lend itself to working one, etc. They seem like some kind of neat mix of traits. But way too much for someone that didn't know dogs well, myself included (plus Annie is already a monster water dog, why bother? ;-)). Just doesn't seem worth the effort to me. Again, just trying to help this guy make an informed decision.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:It might be a perfect sport dog, but happened to be too much dog for the previous owners to handle, and so they dumped it in a shelter. 

Not really likely. The advise I gave came from Woody's description of the guy. Done a lot of rescue over the years, but not something I recommend doing. Weird, sure, but there really is a lot of annoying dogs out there in shelters. Why deal, when you can get a pup and not deal. Chessie's are a bit much for new owners to begin with.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The advise I gave came from Woody's description of the guy.


I see your point.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I currently have 3 Chessies as drug dogs. Two males and a female. All are from a local shelter. They were in the shelter because the original owners were "out dogged". They were just too much for them. A firm hand, solid guidance and all three are excellant drug dogs. Often times, the reason these dogs are in shelters is because they exhibit the behaviors we look for, particularly in Labs, Goldens and more specifically, Chessies.

DFrost


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I currently have 3 Chessies as drug dogs. Two males and a female. All are from a local shelter. They were in the shelter because the original owners were "out dogged". They were just too much for them. A firm hand, solid guidance and all three are excellant drug dogs. Often times, the reason these dogs are in shelters is because they exhibit the behaviors we look for, particularly in Labs, Goldens and more specifically, Chessies.
> 
> DFrost


Excellent point, David! I remember you saying that many of the LE dogs you've trained were resuces (or was that someone else?). IME dogs end up in shelters b/c of high drives, high energy, and mouthiness. I steer people who are interested in owning a shepherd toward shelter/rescue all of the time!

In your friend's case, Woody, resuce is a perfect solution b/c the dog will be full grown and there will be little question as to temperment/drives. The rescue will also make sure to match him up with a dog that fits his needs, so there is less likely to be a problem later down the road. Buying a puppy is a crapshoot...we all know that :wink: . And puppies need far more attention, training, and handling than adults. I generally recommend adult dogs to most people for that very reason.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

This is an organization I ran across recently while trying to place a high-drive GSD rescue. http://www.gapdogs.org/


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

4 of the dogs I have in my current class are GAP dogs. I drove to the Dallas/Ft Worth area, evaluated and brought them back. They are some excellant people that work there. 

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Woody, you might want to pass this along for both the article and the rescue site:

http://www.cbrrescue.org/articles/dontbuy.htm

http://www.cbrrescue.org/rescue_dogs.asp

They look like they do a fairly detailed personality profile on a lot of the dogs, so that is a pretty good sign.

Regardless of what anyone says, I'll still probably go the Malinois or Dutch shepherd rescue route for the next sport dog, if I was so inclined to get another any time soon. You know, those insane 6-12 month old pups that are so nuts with energy that their owners can't stand them anymore? One man's trash is another's treasure. 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no idea how or IF there is any truth to it but I've heard that Chessies don't change there loyalties as easily as other breeds when older. 
Very cool dogs though!
Comments?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I just met a Chessie this weekend (in training for disaster search and rescue) who was a really impressive dog. I was tempted to steal the dog from its handler, and I'm not usually easily impressed. Certainly I wouldn't describe him as easy to train, but that was part of the appeal. He was definitely a very drivey dog without all the hyperactivity you see in some other high drive dogs.

If anybody has anything new to add to this thread regarding the Chessie temperament, please do. I'd love to learn more about this breed as a working/detection dog.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a friend that has one, got him when he was 11 months, he was a rescue and this dog is insane, In a good way. We duck hunt with him all the time. When you watch a trained chessie actually do what it was bred for, it truly is an awsome site to watch. We've hunted waterfoul on the chesapeake bay/ ocean, and that dog can take a pounding by waves, and just doesn't stop till he finds his duck. I think their stamina and willingness to work is legendary and that is why so many are in shelters. People think they are like labs but their not. I would go with a rescue on this one


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Konnie, one of David's post here comments on the Chessie having an attitude. When I was a kid they were referred to as the Dobermans of the duck dog world. Course that was when Dobermans were "real" dogs. Sorry Dobe folks! 
With the right handler I think they would make awesome working/detection dogs.
There is/was at least one of them with a legit SchIII.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

That's kind of what I like about them. I do like dogs with a little bit of attitude or hard-headedness. However, I'm not sure if it would be the right choice for the work I do with my dogs. A good disaster SAR dog is fearless, but shouldn't have a high level of protectiveness or suspicion. Biddability is also a factor. Independence is required while searching, but the dog has to be directable.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I owned two and would NEVER get another one. Goldens are nice if you don't raise your voice, Labs are great family animals. How about a German Short Hair? I have seen Chessies that were good and the ones I've seen would bite the life out of you if you messed with family. Shelter dogs can be someone's nut job and in the hands of a non-dog person, good luck. IMO


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I owned two and would NEVER get another one.


Can you elaborate on why you would never get another one?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Goldens are nice if you don't raise your voice, Labs are great family animals.


Apparently you've not been around some of the goldens I've had to train recently! Seems like there is a trend towards breeding some pretty confident, hard-headed goldens these days. I've worked with a few this past year who gave me a run for my money!


----------



## liz shulman (Aug 28, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> Apparently you've not been around some of the goldens I've had to train recently! Seems like there is a trend towards breeding some pretty confident, hard-headed goldens these days. I've worked with a few this past year who gave me a run for my money!


At the boarding kennels we get a surprising amount of nasty aggressive ill-tempered goldens.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I would get another Chessie. The one I had was great. One tough hunting dog, good around the house, solid around people though not somebodys best friend right off. You had to watch her though, if she hurt herself hunting she wouldn't let you know but would keep going and going and going. She liked retrieving geese best.  

If I remember breed history, they should be protective, that was part of their job to protect the commercial hunters set ups overnight.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

It all goes back to the lines. Water dogs were designed for work! Field dogs from the ones I've been around are great family dogs and workers. The Chessie is the hardest of the water use breeds. Designed to guard skipjacks, waterfowl, and shellfish on the Chesapeake Bay, they can be man stoppers!!! I had 2 and would NEVER own the breed again. Now Labs are another thing. As a rule, great family dogs, wonderful water work, and can quarter a field nicely.

The Chessie has more oil in the coat and some smell. The colors are everything from dark mud to light switchgrass...nice in that regard! I have heard from folks who owned them and told great family safety stories of dogs and kids being saved...PPDs are impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Buy one and make your own call on it. Again, breeding is everything in dogs. Find the critter that works BEST for your family and your training style.


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Woody, There is a women in Delaware that breeds Chessies. She is in Greenwood. Most of her stock is from hunting lines but they are good temperment. If he goes to AKC.com and looks up breeders in Delaware she is there. I can't remember her name but I do know that she lives down the road from me. A friend of mine got a puppy from her and he is great. Big blocky head, beautiful coat, awesome temperment. I think she's on petfinder too.


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

i was raised around chessies and would love to own another one. When my lab died I was going to get a chessie, but I wanted an indoor dog and they are not indoor dogs. They prefer to be outside. Plus the oil from their coasts will ruin a couch quick. Know from personal experience. They are deffinately one owner dogs though. They will love the whole family, but only listen to one person. You also have to make a chessie think that what ever you ask him to do (sit,stay,down) is what he wants to do. They are very bull-headed and you have to outwit them.
Good Luck 
I think your friend made a good choice. They are great with kids too.


----------



## Mark Baldassarre (Apr 28, 2009)

I currently hunt upland and waterfowl w/an Airedale who's also a PSA I titled/ PP dogl. I'd love to find a really good Chessie who can handle the same lines of work. If anyone here can guide me to any breeders of Chessies who still have real Chessie temperament...I'd very much appreciate it!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Woody Taylor said:


> We're breaking in this forum thread, by god.
> 
> I have a buddy who's about a year away from getting a dog for his family. He's had retrievers as a kid, wants a Chesapeake Bay Retriever. I think it's probably too much dog for him--he is not a hunter nor a dog guy--but I figured a good breeder could select him an appropriate pup for his needs.
> 
> Anyone here know of any quality CBR breeders, or at least some Retreiver type breeders who can point him in some directions?


If he MUST have a Chessie, I would contact Steve Huff at www.stevehuff.com Steve is a great guy, and an avid hunter and shooter, he has some of the best field bred Chessies around and is pretty successful in field trials with them as well.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike, that link went to kind of a strange web site. Didn't seem to have anything to do with Chessies......


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, old thread! I sure miss Woody, but I imagine his friend has managed to make a decision on this issue within the last 3 years.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i miss woody too!! hope things are going well for him and family, etc. (geez, i'm being sentimental tonight--don't worry, won't last).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DAMN! I got me a tear in my eye. 
HEY WOODY! Stop in and say hey!


----------

